
McDonalds Just Innovated the Hell Out of Straws - jhallenworld
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3068197/mcdonalds-just-innovated-the-hell-out-of-straws
======
andrewfromx
The breakthrough happened in a white boarding session. "One of our team
members said, ‘How about we change this? Instead of drinking the bottom up, we
drink from the top down.'

